# I Ride a 13.1 Hands Mare Bareback at 5ft 5 and weigh 143-145 Pounds



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Are you happy to be riding? Sounds like you're having fun! She's got a nice stout back there - you should get some photos of yourself riding her!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She looks like she might be a halfie. If she is, you really need to stop worrying about your weight. Lol. She’s just fine.

I don’t think you ever explained what style she was, so maybe some of the debate came from the idea of her being a dainty little thing, not what she appears to be from the little you showed of her.

My oldest daughter is 5’11”, and she weighs a little more than you, or about the same, not smaller. She rides a fjord, heavy roping saddle, dragging big calves behind at brandings. We don’t ever worry about it. I did get after her the other day for allowing a very big person to get on and ride him. There is a limit, but not so small as you think.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh, the fjord is a little taller. 14hh. I am talking long hard days at work that he puts in, and he’s never complained.

On another note, if you ever do want to lose weight, which I think has absolutely nothing to concern you in relation to the horse, you should not starve yourself. Starving is never the solution. Ever. Take up running, but don’t quit eating. Maybe quit soda and candy, but don’t overdo things, running takes a lot of calories and if you eat the same but add it in, you could lose weight and fit up.


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

How much weight a horse can carry is dependent on multiple variables, not (just) height. The horse's conformation, the horses own weight, the horse's fitness level (and any health concerns), how balanced the rider is. I'd so more so than weight people should worry about the saddle fitting both horse and rider since larger rider means larger saddle, generally speaking, but if the horse doesn't have much room for fit it can be a challenge to suit both of them well.

Haflingers have broad, short backs and good bones, and if I'm not mistaken are classified as draft/working types. I'd pay attention to the horse's demeanor while riding and their stance. If their gaits aren't changed from when other riders ride or from when they're unmounted and they're content under saddle then you're fine. Even if going by the (loose) rule of 20% weight for the horse you're still fine. 20% of 800 is 160 lbs. Even on the smaller horse side and going by that, you're in the clear.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm going to be the odd man out here, Judging from what little I can see from the OP's picture and his hand placement and how short the back looks on this pony it just seems really small to me, since the op wont or cant give any information about this pony and no pictures of him riding or sitting on this pony I still say he is to big unless I can see for myself how big he is compare to the pony.
Yes I understand some heavier riders can ride a smaller horse if they are a well balance rider, I use to ride a 14.2 appy mare and run barrels on her in my younger and lighter days, she was a smaller horse not a pony thats 13.1 hands. To me 13.1 and 14.1 (and depends on the built of the animal) that is a pretty big difference for carrying weight. 
OP post pictures of you and this pony, even if you are just standing next to it, this would really help alot to beable to say yea or nay.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I’m going to agree with @My Salty Pony.

Edited to delete my opinion since it doesn’t appear OP is asking for opinions at this time. I will just add that little pony must be very tolerant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

The rule of thumb is for a horse to carry no more than 20% of its weight, including tack. There're lots of arguments about this. One can probably cheat by a few percentage points depending on the terrain and rider's balance. But based on my own experience, it is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I should add that it would seem to be helping the horse if rider eliminates the weight of saddle. But that may not be the case. By riding bare back, the rider is setting his weight over a smaller area of the back, than if he were to be riding with a saddle. Not so much with English, or Aussie saddles, but a western or charro saddle (as I ride) have bars that distribute the weight over a larger area of the horse's back.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

There is no scientific support for a 20% rule. There was one study done what CLAIMED to support it, but the actual evidence they collected would support a 30% Rule, not 20%! Things like lactate concentrations and levels of creatine show productive exercise, not abuse. All runners in training will show increases in lactate concentrations and levels of creatine because those indicate enough muscle use to improve strength. The study used out of shape horses, purposely kept out of shape, and still only found an increase at 30% - so 30% was the first weight at which an out of shape horse starts getting stronger. Below that, an out of shape horse isn't encountering enough stress to see improvement.

It DID show an out of shape horse ridden at 30% probably should get a day off between rides. Nothing more. Cowboy is 13 hands. I was 185 in this picture. We went on trail rides. Cowboy neither struggled nor showed any signs of resentment.







This is a journal. For the OP: If you want to lose weight, I recommend these websites:



https://www.youtube.com/c/DietDoctorVideo/videos





https://www.youtube.com/user/lowcarbdownunder/videos



Listen to your horse. If the horse is struggling with their balance or acting weary, back off. If you ride a bunch one day, give the horse the next day off. Walking is the least stress on the horse and the US Cavalry taught the walk was used to build strength and trotting or cantering to improve aerobic conditioning. Build the strength first, then (and as your balance improves) consider faster speeds. I'd also recommend using a saddle. It protects the horse more than its weight harms anything. Good luck.

And if the pony DOES shows signs of struggling or resentment, THEN look for a bigger horse.


----------

